# Motorola Surfboard 5120 + USB port + Skype Phone



## Doppelganger (May 28, 2008)

My wife is a P2P addicted and this affects the voice quality of my Philips VOIP841 Skype Out/In phone. :upset:

I have checked with my cable provider, and I can enable a second IP address on the cable modem USB interface. 

I was thinking to connect the Skype phone to the USB interface, to isolate the P2P issue. :grin:

However, the VOIP841 has an Ethernet interface, not USB. :sigh:

The question is: is there any sort of USB/Eth adapter/cable/interface, that would allow me to connect my phone directly to the cable modem USB interface? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF. Tell your wife to stop using P2P, and your problems will be gone.


----------



## Doppelganger (May 28, 2008)

Sorry John, please accept my apologies. I did not mean to break the rules here.

However, I'm addressing the forum not to fix a P2P issue.

My question was related to voice quality on my Skype phone, when someone using the computer is watching a YouTube video, uploading a picture on Flickr or any other application that consumes high bandwidth from my cable provider.

So, is it possible to connect my Philips VOIP841 Ethernet port to the Motorola Surfboard 5120 USB port via an adapter?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No, that won't work. The USB connection will only connect directly to a computer with drivers for the USB connection.


----------

